# Will CMQ and MRL follow ION and SGW? (or all)



## markrmau (17 December 2004)

Just looking at the last year worth of chart for ion and sgw, and they look eerily similar.

cmq and mrl have many of the same features (but same could have been said about all).


----------



## Tric (17 December 2004)

*Re: will cmq and mrl follow ion & sgw? (or all)*

markrmau,
I can see where you're coming from, certainly similiarities in balance sheets. But as you say 'same could be said about _alot of cos_. 
Also mrl definitely alot healthier than other two.

One big difference affecting the 3 co's financials is no dividends for sgw & cmq.  Also sgw had huge drop in cash flow '03 -'04.

mrl div payments need to stop and they need to focus on debt but this has already been said b4.

I agree with clowboy & richkid sentiments in mrl thread, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=555&page=3&pp=10


----------



## Mofra (17 December 2004)

*Re: will cmq and mrl follow ion & sgw? (or all)*

Howdy,

Been follwoing some chat discussion on CMQ with a little bemusement - the article in BRW a few weeks back spelled out a few concerns over the maximum production capacity at their plant being insufficient to meet LT profitablity requirements.

Add to this the departure of two key staff, a LT downtrend and this is coming off a recent Cap raising. Yes their product does seem excellent - but they could be selling the greatest widgets ever produced, if their corporate plan is insufficient to ever meet profitability it means little.

A LT downtrend, recent cap raising and concerns over profitability - you did mention ION in your opening post right?

Good luck to all holders, I'd prefer to put my money elsewhere


Mofra


----------



## Bingo (18 December 2004)

*Re: will cmq and mrl follow ion & sgw? (or all)*

I notice that the SP trend of SDI is similar to these stocks The same sick daily price falls for no obvious reasons. No announcements and it has now fallen from just over $2 to $1.55 in a relatively short time in a rising market. It seems to have consistent daily falls which reminds me of the behaviour of the SP of ION before its' failure. 

Any comments on SDI would be appreciated.

Bingo


----------



## RichKid (19 December 2004)

*Re: will cmq and mrl follow ion & sgw? (or all)*



			
				Bingo said:
			
		

> I notice that the SP trend of SDI is similar to these stocks The same sick daily price falls for no obvious reasons. No announcements and it has now fallen from just over $2 to $1.55 in a relatively short time in a rising market. It seems to have consistent daily falls which reminds me of the behaviour of the SP of ION before its' failure.




I haven't looked at the chart but if what you say is correct (as I assume)  then this is where TA gives you indicators ahead of fundamentals IMO- someone knows something we don't and it's reflected in the share price. Maybe there'll be some announcement or news confirming the basis for the trend.


----------



## Bingo (23 December 2004)

*Re: will cmq and mrl follow ion & sgw? (or all)*

CMQ suspended and SDI comeout with negative announcement. I find it amazing that as with all bad events that those in the know get away with the early trading. The watchdog just is not effective.

Bingo


----------

